# Travelling while passport is at the public security bureau



## emma_hansma (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I have a work visa in my Australian passport. My passport is currently at the public security bureau in Harbin and I won't get it back until middle Feb. Unfortunately I get time off over spring festival and would really love the opportunity to travel to a city nearby. I have dual nationality so I have my Dutch passport but it doesn't contain my Visa. Can I catch the train and stay at a hotel with only my Dutch passport? Or do I have to resign myself to staying put during my holidays.

I really appreciate any advice.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If the passport is in the security bureau I request a travel paper which can be used as means of identification during the domestic travel. Works fine


----------



## peanutbutterjellytime (Jan 24, 2014)

It is not too big of a problem. I overstayed my visa and traveled around China, including on the fast train and slow trains and was never questioned or anything. I had lost my old passport and this one had no visa or anything. 

I was able to rent apartments and do everything else you can do with a visa, as nobody cares except for immigration.


----------



## Sizzling (Aug 29, 2013)

for taking a plane you need the recepit from the PSB with A PICTURE ATTACHED TO IT AND STAMPED BY THEM. This is a new rule so make sure you get a picture with the receipt.
Then it is no problem.

@peanutbutter: not sure if you are still overstaying your visa in China, but I would suggest to go to immigration as soon as possible. Overstaying a visa in china is a very bad idea, assuming you do want to leave at some point...


----------

